# German Electrician wanting to work in UK



## BensJammin (5 mo ago)

I work as an industrial electrician in Germany and finished a 3 and a half apprenticeship 2 years ago. I work daily on repairing, maintaining and expanding the residential electrical grid. Low and high voltages. Are my chances high for finding a job in the UK?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome Ben. I'm going to move this thread to the UK forum.


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

Ben , The UK is sending all their immigrants to Rwanda. See here Q&A: The UK’s policy to send asylum seekers to Rwanda - Migration Observatory - The Migration Observatory (ox.ac.uk)


----------

